# Home Decor Reflect Where You Live?



## ClassicRockr (Sep 18, 2014)

When we lived in Colorado, south of Denver, we bought/displayed two beautifully painted/ceramic cowboys. One holding a saddle and the other holding a branding iron. We had a display of items (plates, small ceramic Buffalo head, White Tail Buck w/nice rack, head of a Mountain Ram) and a few other things that we bought at Yellowstone National Park. We had some Western style pictures hanging on the living room walls and wildlife coasters. On one wall, we had pictures, that I printed out, of the old Western TV stars. Had some rodeo pictures as well. Over our fireplace, I hung to old lasso's that I used in rodeo. To a point, our old house decor really looked like Colorado!

Moved to Florida and now have Lighthouses, seashells and hand-painted pictures of docks and boats. So, now part of our apartment definitely looks like Florida (coastal). The ceramic cowboys are gone, but still display the Yellowstone NP stuff and have one wall completely devoted to the Old West, rodeo and those old Western TV stars.

So, does your home reflect on where you live?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2014)

IN a word NO!! I decorate my home with everything I like interior design wise regardless of my surroundings.

I live on an Island  ( The united Kingdom), so I could essentially have lighthouses and boats etc which I have had in the past, not to reflect my surroundings but simply because I liked them ) I don't have them now. However I live in a rural area so I don't have horse or cow pictures or ornaments in my home or anything of a countryside nature and equally I live very close to London  and wouldn't dream of having pictures that reflect the city in any way shape or form in my home...I just have the things I enjoy looking at..


----------



## Lon (Sep 18, 2014)

I live alone in a two bedroom two bath apartment and have been in the process of setting up the place to my likng. Just bought a three piece pub style table and two chairs which will fit quite nicely under my new modern ceiling fan & compliment my two leather Danish Modern Chairs with leather foot stools across from my wide screen TV. Getting rid of furniture from the sale of my home has been a real chore. Some really nice stuff but just doesn't work in an apartment. I have one oil painting that was done by my deceased wife 40 years ago as my only on the wall fixture thus far, but more decor to come.


----------



## Pam (Sep 18, 2014)

I live on a peninsula in a shipbuilding town in England and I really don't fancy pictures of submarines on my wall or anything else nautical .... unless you count my very small fish tank.  I also live about 20 minutes away from the Lake District and my home doesn't reflect that either. Like hollydolly I simply decorate my house with things that I like.


----------



## Lee (Sep 18, 2014)

I do live in wine country so I do have a wine rack


----------



## AprilT (Sep 18, 2014)

The only details that may reflect my area would be found in my bath area, the shower curtain has tiny palms and there are some seashell soaps on the top of the commode, that's it, but then I had those types of items even when I lived in NY, NJ and NC.   But then I live near the shore and in NC it was still considered a coastal area.  :shark:


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> When we lived in Colorado, south of Denver, we bought/displayed two beautifully painted/ceramic cowboys. One holding a saddle and the other holding a branding iron. We had a display of items (plates, small ceramic Buffalo head, White Tail Buck w/nice rack, head of a Mountain Ram) and a few other things that we bought at Yellowstone National Park. We had some Western style pictures hanging on the living room walls and wildlife coasters. On one wall, we had pictures, that I printed out, of the old Western TV stars. Had some rodeo pictures as well. Over our fireplace, I hung to old lasso's that I used in rodeo. To a point, our old house decor really looked like Colorado!
> 
> Moved to Florida and now have Lighthouses, seashells and hand-painted pictures of docks and boats. So, now part of our apartment definitely looks like Florida (coastal). The ceramic cowboys are gone, but still display the Yellowstone NP stuff and have one wall completely devoted to the Old West, rodeo and those old Western TV stars.
> 
> So, does your home reflect on where you live?



Not really..I love oriental and Moroccan decor...warm reds..ochre..tassels and fringes...

I have so much stuff...I am moving next Thursday and am tempted to become a minimalist!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 19, 2014)

When we went to a Marketplace (Swap Meet) here, we seen a lady selling Western style décor.......Indian, cowboy, wildlife type things. These kinds of things I would've seen sold in Colorado, Wyoming or Montana, NOT HERE! This is Florida, a long way from any Western type stuff! Dolphin's, seashells.......that's Florida type décor/stuff.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 19, 2014)

My house is decorated in a style sympathetic to its age (1830's).   The furniture and materials are modern, but the style is old(ish).


----------



## oakapple (Sep 24, 2014)

No, like some others, we simply buy what we like.Having said that, I do like all things 'OWL' [mysterious birds aren't they?]However, the house isn't littered with them , just here and there.


----------



## Lon (Sep 24, 2014)

It' been a struggle these past few months of downsizing to my apartment from a large home. I am finally getting things squared to my liking and comfort. The pic shows my new Pub sized dining table which is certainly adequate for a bachelor.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like a nice comfy and stylish apartment Lon, hope you will be happy living there.


----------

